

Euphony - A MIDI visualizer in WebGL - ch0wn
http://qiao.github.com/euphony/

======
fourspace
Some quality issues, but fun nonetheless. Love watching this piece by
Rachmaninov. It gives you an idea how freaking huge his hands were (and thus
how difficult it is to play).

<http://qiao.github.com/euphony/#158>

------
afsina
Audio is terrible and notes are wrong.

------
pyalot2
The audio crackles and distorts like crazy here, painful to listen to.

